# croaker at harrisons



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Fished the remainder of harrisons pier yesterday.Caught a few medium croakers right at sunset on squid.Tide was rising..Not a thing else from 2 pm till 9pm.Tried all over the hrbt with storms and bait , squid and mullet not a bite at the hrbt.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I have fished all around the HRBT a couple of times lately in the daytime and had no bites on bait or lures. I would have thought that at least a few stripers would be around there at night. The trout and blues should be showing up there soon, I would guess within 2 weeks if the warm weather holds.


----------

